# Arroyo City Report 5/25



## jsinac (Jan 18, 2010)

I haven’t posted any reports for a few weeks mostly because the fishing has been so inconsistent, fueled by winds that can’t seem to make up their mind blowing from all directions and the start of tournament season. For instance, after surviving the Shallow Sport owners tournament last weekend (in which I have to say the majority of participants were really well behaved on the water), Monday and Tuesday were world class, then Wednesday and Thursday the wind blew so hard we could barely fish. So I’ll focus on the positive…..

I can’t recall a time when we have consistently had more shots at trout over 25 inches. Without revealing too much of my hand, the trout have been pretty predicable which has allowed us to approach them and get quality shots. Unlike in previous May’s where I have patterned these trout on the sand, these fish are on the west side shorelines. Also unlike previous years, these fish are eating smaller flies (I wouldn’t call them small but they are not my usual trout flies - deer hair mullet flies that look like bass flies). Catching of these fish is almost always better in lower light. Seeing them is easier at mid-day, but that cuts both ways. No one will convince me that the 5 trout limit is not having a positive impact. We are seeing more big trout (and also more flounder of all sizes) than I have ever seen before. 

There are a lot of really small redfish schooled up on both sides. In some cases, they are almost indistinguishable from mullet, especially from a distance on the sand. But these aside, there have been good numbers of quality redfish available, particularly along the flats adjacent to the deeper channels. There are good numbers of shrimp hatching and loads of finger mullet. As always, find the bait and you will find the fish. Peyton’s was nearly empty the one day I fished it this week.

I still am trying to get some pictures of this, but we a day off trip this past week for one of our guides turned into a sheepshead fest. After a lot of experimentation amongst a group of us, he went out and caught nine sheepshead on the fly in one afternoon. He kept 5, which is the limit. The next day he caught 5 more. He is clearly on to something. I will let you know how this ongoing experiment evolves and will post pictures as soon as I get them from his camera phone.

The wind is scheduled to blow itself out this weekend and we should be back to stable, consistent fishing next week.


----------



## driftwoodfisher (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for the report *Cpt. Spencer*

I love that area where you work. Sheepies are a challenge on the fly fo sho.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Love those reports....makes me think about getting back into fishing the salt again on our coast. I pretty much gave it up with the declining trout numbers and size but sounds like things are coming back. Really appreciate the report.


----------



## driftwoodfisher (Oct 4, 2005)

didn't you do this video?


----------



## jsinac (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes


----------



## texasflycaster (Jun 16, 2009)

Man! That speck is a monster.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Very nice!


----------

